# Is this contractor dumb?!



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

localtradesman said:


> Can't believe my ears!!! Makes me work on my franchise even more!!!!!





localtradesman said:


> After working in the Construction Industry for the past twenty years I have had problems finding low cost, reliable, professional tradesman


 I can only assume you are you are of that "ilk" or have no experience with "them"


----------

